# COLOR CONTACTS NO PRESCRIPTION NEEDED



## duceoutdaroof

I have *COLOR CONTACTS NO PRESCRIPTION NEEDED!!* 15 a pair ..will ship anywhere in the States for an extra 5.00

*COLORBLENDS 
Honey SOLD OUT
Blue SOLD OUT
Grey 
Green SOLD OUT

FRESHLOOK RADIANCE 
Autumn SOLD OUT
Eden 
Moonlight SOLD OUT

FRESHLOOK DIMENSIONS (recomended for light eyes)
Pacific Blue 
Carribean Aqua 
Sea Green *


----------



## duceoutdaroof

TTT


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Must Sell !!! TTT TTT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR CONTACTS THAT MAKE UR WHOLE EYEBALL LOOK WHITE LIKE IF U DIDNT HAVE ANY PUPILS MAYBE U CAN HELP??? IM NOT PLAYIN EITHER I WANT A SET.


----------



## BlueBerry

^^ Thats the ones people want - That crazy marilyn Manson lookin shit !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry

pile of shit server


----------



## fastcar2o3

The Wes Borland from back in the Lip Bizkit days look


----------



## hearse

x2


----------



## duceoutdaroof

I'mma check and let ya know .


----------



## mrlowrider77




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THOSE


----------



## StormTossedSoul

duceoutdaroof said:


> I have *COLOR CONTACTS NO PRESCRIPTION NEEDED!!* 15 a pair ..will ship anywhere in the States for an extra 5.00
> 
> *COLORBLENDS
> Honey SOLD OUT
> Blue SOLD OUT
> Grey
> Green SOLD OUT
> 
> FRESHLOOK RADIANCE
> Autumn SOLD OUT
> Eden
> Moonlight SOLD OUT
> 
> FRESHLOOK DIMENSIONS (recomended for light eyes)
> Pacific Blue
> Carribean Aqua
> Sea Green *


Ok well I want to buy some so where do I go?


----------

